# Buffalohead's not eating



## jlagory (Aug 11, 2003)

For the past couple of weeks I've noticed that my three fish have not been eating the food I put in the tank (29 gallons). I have been testing nitrates and I believe the uneaten food built up these levels. The highest I saw was around 40 ppm which was several weeks ago. Since then I have been regularly changing the water and the levels have been below 10 ppm for about a week and a half. 
Still, my fish are not eating. I suppose it's possible that they are eating the food long after I put it in the tank, but I notice areas of the tank where large amounts of food have gathered. (Yes, I have been regularly scooping out this food.) Is it even possible that my fish have gone several weeks without eating? They do seem lethargic but still chase each other and swim around.
I'm just confused about what is happening in my tank, wondering if anyone can give me some input about other possible causes for this fasting.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi It's quite difficult to say, perhaps they are sick, If a fish dont eat yu don"t have many reasons, it's holding(in the case of a mouthbrooder) but it's not yur case. they are guarding fry (yu said that the 3 fishes don't eat) so it's not this case too and it remains only to me the sickness. I'm sorry to say that, but I think yur fishes are sick.
xris


----------



## aquaticclarity (Nov 8, 2006)

Can you give a ittle more background as to the tank set-up? (size, filtartion, tank mates, decorations, etc) Also, what is the water temperature in the tank? How long have you had the fish? What type(s) of food is being offered?

Basically, any info about the tank and fish would be very usefull in narrowing down the problem.

Jeff


----------



## jlagory (Aug 11, 2003)

The tank is 29 gallons, with just the three fish that I mentioned. I'm not sure how to describe my filter other than brand name, which is aquaclear. I have a sponge inside of that. I keep the tank at 80-82 degrees. As far as decorations, I have a bunch of rocks (granite mostly) and sand for substrate. 
Not sure if any of this helps, but I should say that I haven't changed any one of these features recently. Nitrates are low, temperature is where it always has been.

Could it be sort of a "nitrate hangover?"


----------



## aquaticclarity (Nov 8, 2006)

Have you looked at ammonia, nitrite, and pH values?

I'd cool the tank down a little if possible, closer to 76-78 degree range.

Make sure there are plenty, at least 6, smaller tight fitting caves for the fish to get into so they feel comfortable.

Jeff


----------

